# Typo3 Installation Problem



## chode (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi,

Does anyone had problems installing Typo3 4.5?

I tried to install, but I dont get the installation dialogues.

Using chrome as client I get the following error message:

```
Error 324 (net::ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE): Unknown error."
```

And firefox wants to download the index.php file.

All other .php files worked well.

FreeBSD: 8.1-RELEASE
Apache: 2.2.17_1
php: 5.3.5

Thanks
  Stephan


----------



## chode (Feb 4, 2011)

Found the problem!
Abort is caused by the function imagecreatefrompng from pd_lib with png support.

See: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=20393


```
portupgrade -rf png
```

and a apache restart solved it .

  Stephan


----------

